# Where to buy lye?



## ChinahSea (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello,
I am running out of lye and need to buy more for an upcoming project. It occurs to me that I am spending a LOT on shipping of soap supplies :roll:!! I've started shopping at local stores for most of my ingredients, and am wondering... does anyone shop locally for your lye? I found some 'lye' at Lowes and Ace, but it doesn't say 100% Sodium Hydroxide. Any suggestions?


----------



## SueSoap (Apr 20, 2013)

I buy mine from Essential Depot http://www.essentialdepot.com/ 

I really like how the food-grade lye dissolves completely.
http://www.essentialdepot.com/


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

The lye that I found at ACE says 100% lye on the front. Try other hardware stores as well. I also know that if you order $30 or more from WSP then shipping is free.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 20, 2013)

Does WSP have lye? I never see it on their web site.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

You know Melstan775....I don't think they do.  so nix that comment about WSP. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ChinahSea (Apr 20, 2013)

SueSoap... I was trying to get away from shipping/handling costs, but when I peeked at Essential Supply... THEY HAD FREE SHIPPING on the lye for!! YaaaY!! Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## ChinahSea (Apr 20, 2013)

Cherry Bomb... thanks for the suggestion!! I just snagged a quick special of free shipping, but I am going to look at all the different hardware stores in my area for future projects. I really do like being able to find most of my supplies in my area. What brand did you find at Ace?


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the brand that I found.  you are very welcome. You can also soap with food grade lye. It works just like regular lye. you don't need to do anything different. Some grocers will carry this in their grocery stores.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

PS: they even knew that I needed it for soap making! Guess I didn't look like the "I need lye to unclog my drain" type of girl


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 20, 2013)

You live near a metro area - try looking for a chemical company or pool supply store. I use Essential Depot as well but I tend to buy more at one time and pay the shipping. I paid $66 for 32lb of lye which is about 500% cheaper than buying Rooto at my local Ace Hardware.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> You live near a metro area - try looking for a chemical company or pool supply store. I use Essential Depot as well but I tend to buy more at one time and pay the shipping. I paid $66 for 32lb of lye which is about 500% cheaper than buying Rooto at my local Ace Hardware.



That's super true! I paid $5.99 a bottle! YIKES!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 20, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> That's super true! I paid $5.99 a bottle! YIKES!



My county has one of the highest number of meth labs in the state so its priced outrageously. When I looked last spring, it was $15.99 a bottle here for me. Maybe its fluctuated since then, but still, at less than $3 a pound, I'm not going to switch.


----------



## ChinahSea (Apr 20, 2013)

PERFECT!! Thanks, Cherry Bomb!!


----------



## ChinahSea (Apr 20, 2013)

VanessaP... I am near a large city, which is pretty much the Meth capital of the world, I think. Never thought of pool suppliers. I can't even say how much the Lye is around here, because I haven't found any I can use (yet). I am off on my quest tomorrow. I appreciate the suggestion!! Since I am just starting out with my soap making, I think 66 lbs would be a little much for me... LoL!! Just wait. I'm guessing I will be doing that in a few months.


----------



## Rachelmf (Apr 20, 2013)

I get mine from Lowe's.  It is the Roebic brand and says 100% lye on the container.  I am happy with it, but it costs about $14 for 2 pounds, so I think that buying elsewhere, even with shipping costs, might be more cost effective.


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 20, 2013)

I buy mine from a chemical company--course it is 50lbs at a time


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 21, 2013)

You can buy it here at the local janitorial supply so you might see if you can find one of those in your area.


----------



## rbaker (Apr 21, 2013)

i buy mine at ace hardware.  other hardware stores may have lye but you might have to ask.
one pound for 3.84


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 21, 2013)

I buy mine from I store called ACO  it's the same brand the picture shown onthis thread.
When I lived in California I would get it at Lowe's


----------



## Badger (Apr 21, 2013)

I looked online for the price of lye at the local hardware store and compared it to ED and found that I could get it cheaper through ED, so I will put another order through ED when I need to order more (which may be next month with the way I have been going through it the past few days!)


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tractor and supply is now selling.  I usually go to essential depot or lye guy but in a pinch buy from tsc.


----------



## ChinahSea (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses!! I am going to take your suggestions and BUY SOME LYE - since I am totally addicted to my new hobby, and need more


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Apr 23, 2013)

Where would you find food grade lye in a grocery store? In what area would they keep it? And would a swimming pool supply store have it? I order mine from Essential Depot because they have the best prices I can find, either from their sales or free shipping, but if I could get it locally I would love to do that. I am in a very rural area and it's hard to find many things that I would be able to get in a more populated area.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 24, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> That's super true! I paid $5.99 a bottle! YIKES!


 
I get the Rooto brand lye at my local Brookshire's grocery store for $2.70 a pound including tax.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 24, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I get the Rooto brand lye at my local Brookshire's grocery store for $2.70 a pound including tax.


 
It's by the drain cleaners in the cleaning supply section.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 24, 2013)

Right now Essential Depot is running a sale for $1.99 for a 2 pound bottle.  Even with their shipping half way across the country, it is cheaper than any other source for me.


----------

